#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  “Shamatha” 35min фильм-медитация

## Olkhon

“Shamatha” 35min фильм-медитация

"Шаматха" -  означает на санскрите успокоенное глубокое состояние ума, лишенное дискурсивного мышления. Неторопливая смена величественных и наполненных покоем сцен позволяет ощутить это ценное переживание.  ( Фильм снят на сверхширокоугольный объектив, что создает особое ощущение движения пространства )

скачать в блю рей качестве
http://subarin.dyndns.tv/~subarin/ds...1/BDMV/STREAM/

----------

